# Hi Mod vs regular carbon Synapse



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Is there much of a noticeable difference in the ride quality and performance between the Hi Mod and regular carbon synapse? Also is there location on the web of the weights of each of Synapse models?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

The only difference is weight. A lighter frame can be had with hi-mod carbon. I believe the hi-mod frames are about 2lbs. lighter. Cannondale does not display weights for some reason. I believe the standard mod carbon Synapse with 105 and rim brakes weighs around 18.5lbs.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a hi mod version of the Synapse and the frame weighs 935 grams. It's size 51. Hope that helps a little. I wouldn't believe that the regular one performs less at all unless we're talking straight weight for mountain climbing.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

Lombard said:


> The only difference is weight. A lighter frame can be had with hi-mod carbon. I believe the hi-mod frames are about 2lbs. lighter. Cannondale does not display weights for some reason. I believe the standard mod carbon Synapse with 105 and rim brakes weighs around 18.5lbs.


That is completely wrong. A two pound difference between frames would be 896 grams. The hi mod frame weights like 900 grams.


----------



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Having ridden both frames the difference is basically the stiffness.
The Hi-mod is a stiffer frame that responds more when you stomp on the pedals.
The trade off is you feel more bumps in the road.

Just my opinion. You need to ride both frames for yourself.

Weight wise, you probably only save about 200grams max on the frame.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I have the HM frame and to be quite honest, I can't tell the difference between it and my brother's non-HM . The HM is supposed to be stiffer, but I can't feel it, and I'm a CAT-3 racer. Maybe if I raced on the non-HM, it would make a difference. It's the same frame except they added Hi Modulus carbon in key areas like the bottom bracket and headtube areas. They were able to shave some weight due to this, but in the end, that can be negated by some component changes. I don't think that the average cyclist will notice the difference. By the way, HM frames are in the 700 gram range weight; the non-HM isn't that much more. Things sound like a lot more when you're counting grams on a particular component. Consider this: If both bikes you are comparing use a different wheel/tire combo, the performance will be different.


----------

